# 500g of carbs!!!



## someguy1984 (Apr 23, 2009)

This can't be accurate...

I thought high fat and high protein was the best way to build muscle...What is this about high carbs, .8g of protein per lb of body weight and over 500g of carbs!!! 

Is this just a bad source? The site looks reassuring, but goes against everything i thought you needed for a bulk. This looks like it would get you fat, lol...Am i wrong here?

Sports Nutrition - Eating for Strength Training and Muscle Building


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2009)

Who knows where these people get their ideas. 

Ick.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2009)

T-Nation?  WWB?  BB.com?  Any of those are plausible options........

someguy1984:  go to the Diet and Nutrition Forum.  Read...Learn....Eat appropriately....Lift......do some cardio......life is good!!


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 24, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> T-Nation?  WWB?  BB.com?  Any of those are plausible options........
> 
> someguy1984:  go to the Diet and Nutrition Forum.  Read...Learn....Eat appropriately....Lift......do some cardio......life is good!!



I have read all of this...Which is why i posted this link! I find it ironic how different this opinion is!! I mean, it's not even close, lol...

I don't even know how i would eat 500-600g of clean carbs a day...Good lord, lol


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> This can't be accurate...
> 
> I thought high fat and high protein was the best way to build muscle...What is this about high carbs, .8g of protein per lb of body weight and over 500g of carbs!!!
> 
> ...



Although I think that number is a bit low, you definitely do not need as much protein in your diet if you're eating that much carbohydrate.  Pretty unlikely you are going to be in a catabolic state at any point if you ingest 500g of carbs pretty evenly spaced throughout the day.

I'm quite curious myself where they pulled the .6-.8 gram per day recommendation though.  Seems like it came from a study somewhere, though without seeing it who knows the status of its validity.


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 24, 2009)

CowPimp said:


> Although I think that number is a bit low, you definitely do not need as much protein in your diet if you're eating that much carbohydrate.  Pretty unlikely you are going to be in a catabolic state at any point if you ingest 500g of carbs pretty evenly spaced throughout the day.
> 
> I'm quite curious myself where they pulled the .6-.8 gram per day recommendation though.  Seems like it came from a study somewhere, though without seeing it who knows the status of its validity.



You think what number is a bit low? It wouldn't be wise at all to eat 500g of carbs in a day for bulking, or cutting. You could do it, sure. But why? Wouldn't it just make more sense to eat more protein for satiety and to make sure your getting enough? 150g of carbs a day is fine...500-600g of carbs is a little outrageous.


----------



## Liftman (Apr 24, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> You think what number is a bit low? It wouldn't be wise at all to eat 500g of carbs in a day for bulking, or cutting. You could do it, sure. But why? Wouldn't it just make more sense to eat more protein for satiety and to make sure your getting enough? 150g of carbs a day is fine...500-600g of carbs is a little outrageous.



I think he was talking about the low number of protein not carbs.


----------



## T_man (Apr 24, 2009)

I have trouble finding alot of good protein sources in my house.
All I have from the bigguns are only tuna and eggs really, and i'm not prepared to eat them 5-6 times a day everyday for the fact I'd get fed up with them, so I eat around 300-500 carbs depending on lifting and non-lifting days to makeup.
No Chicken, no beef, no pork, no nothing  Just tuna and eggs!
I'm putting on a bit though, but then again I always have even with a lower carb and higher fat diet in the past.
I'm getting great results though, because even though I'm putting on a bit of belly fat, the rest of me looks like it's getting more and more toned as the muscle I'm making is far outweighing the fat ratio.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> You think what number is a bit low? It wouldn't be wise at all to eat 500g of carbs in a day for bulking, or cutting. You could do it, sure. But why? Wouldn't it just make more sense to eat more protein for satiety and to make sure your getting enough? 150g of carbs a day is fine...500-600g of carbs is a little outrageous.



Sorry, I was referring to their protein recommendation.

As far as the carbohydrate recommendation, I think that's a little short sighted to say that is too much carbohydrate.  It depends on how active you are, your carb tolerance, and what your goals are.


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 24, 2009)

CowPimp said:


> Sorry, I was referring to their protein recommendation.
> 
> As far as the carbohydrate recommendation, I think that's a little short sighted to say that is too much carbohydrate.  It depends on how active you are, your carb tolerance, and what your goals are.



Gotcha, that makes much more sense.

I agree.


----------

